# Asking for Bernie.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Does anybody know something about Bernie?

As I know, during this month he would be subjected to a surgery to correct some problems in his eyes.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Alexis..

Bernie has/is busy with all of the things that go into getting ready for his eye surgery. He should be going in for surgery relatively soon. He's understandably a bit anxious about the whole thing, but quite hopeful as well. If you'll pardon the pun, he's looking forward to getting all of this behind him and enjoying good vision once again. I'm sure he'll very much appreciate your asking. 

bill


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bill,

Please wish Bernie all the best.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was unaware of this. Bernie is a super-nice fellow and I will keep him in my prayers.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

old55 said:


> Bill,
> 
> Please wish Bernie all the best.



Ross,,,

I will gladly do just that


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

OPG3 said:


> I was unaware of this. Bernie is a super-nice fellow and I will keep him in my prayers.
> 
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia



He is indeed Otis...I just sent Bernie a note a few minutes ago, letting him know some of you guys are thinking about him and wish him well...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for all the concern. I do appreciate it. At the moment we are on the road moving our son to a new town for a new job. He is leaving his job as a manager of ALCO and will be the new General Manager of Westlake ACE Hardware. He will be making about $11,000 more a year and will be within 25 minutes of his son instead of 2 hrs one way when he picks him up for his weekend. So old dad/mom has been packing while he is at training and old dad is fixing all the bad spots so he gets his deposit back. 

I just got back from the eye surgeon on Monday. They mapped my eyes did a exam for over a hour. Still have to get them measured for the new lenses and get a physical. He said I would really be mad at him when he was done. I said why is that? He said the prep and paperwork for each is about 1 1/2 hrs to 2 hrs but the surgery itself take 6 to 10 minutes.:lol: The surgery has been scheduled for 3/28 for the left eye. He said no shop time for at least 10 days for clocks, no computer or reading for 10 days or so and 2 weeks for woodworking. He said my right eye is ready so I can either do it 4/25 or can wait a year. I said nope we will get it done and over with. Can't wait to be able to see clearly again. It definitely has affected my clock work with all the small parts. 

So I haven't been on the computer much as I have been trying to get my clocks work caught up and my woodturning jobs done. A couple more weeks and I should be caught up. 

Anyway that is where I have been. I truly appreciate it guys. I am hoping to back home Sunday. I hopefully will be back on and will be able to post some of the peppermills I have been trying to get done. 3 sets of salt and pepper mills for $85 a set. Those cored bowls I posted I sold two sets for $175 per set. So not bad. 

Thanks again.

Bernie


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Bernie. FWIW, my wife had cataract surgery this past summer and came through with flying colors. Yes, the surgery was over in a flash compared to all the measuring testing, prep, etc.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bernie, I am very glad to get this good report on your upcoming likely improvement. You will continue to be in my prayers. All of the measuring prior to the surgery, think of that like this: No two eyes are the same in every way and in every dimension. Those couple of hours spent getting accurate dimensions will be some of the most important time you will ever spend. After all, who wood (pun intended) ever think of building clocks or peppermills without a couple of accurate dimensions? Your eyes are VASTLY more complex!

Take care my friend, I can tell you have a great attitude about this!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I, likewise, had two surgeries to take care of both eyes. Went in a flash and worked great! Best o' luck.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey I want to thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. It means the world to me the caring people on this forum. I am on the way. Eyes have been mapped, will be measured on 3/20 and physical before surgery on 3/21 with surgery scheduled on 3/28 on the left eye. Then in April I do it all over again with the right eye. I hope the surgeon is right when he says all I will probably need is reading glasses. Oh my would that be wonderful. Thank you all again. I actually am looking forward now after all the encouragement especially about being able to see well again. Be nice to do my woodturning and clock work again without the frustration of not being able to see the small things. Even now with the loupes I use for clock work it is still frustrating because it can't get rid of the gray cloud. So probably won't be doing much this next month or so. Even reading on the computer is becoming a pain. I know it is stupid but it bothers me now that the wife does all the driving.:lol: Just got back from helping son move for his new job. At least he just needed my brawn.:lol::dance3:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

All the best Bernie for the op. Keep well.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ross. Everyday that goes by I am getting more excited to get it done. This blurry sight just don't cut it. lol


----------

